# **HELP** Livery wanted in St Helens



## Nickyhorse89 (27 December 2015)

Hi, I've posted on here before and only had 1 response from someone. Desperately seeking DIY Assisted / Part Livery in St Helens/Newtown le Willows/ Winwick. 

I've messaged a few yards but either full or no response. Please can someone let me know of any yards in those areas with:
All year turn out
Decent sized outdoor
Use of jump poles.
Anything extra would be a bonus!!!

Thanks


----------



## Nikkibaby88 (29 November 2016)

Did your manage to find any liverys at all in those areas? X


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (30 November 2016)

Nikkibaby88 said:



			Did your manage to find any liverys at all in those areas? X
		
Click to expand...

Managed to find a fair few but most were full. Already moved off one after a month haha. Still not ideal where I am but obviously have to compromise.


----------



## Nikkibaby88 (30 November 2016)

Can you message me what ones they were and how much they were? Im looking for kne that will be suitable for me as a novice x


----------

